# New Payara



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Got my frist Saber tooth Payara today







Import from peru so it should only get to around 10". Wanted to know a few things about them , do they grow no matter what size tank they are kept in and I want to try to get them off live food I will try starving it for a few days but what other food would they eat? It is in a 10 gal right now (I know it is too small will move it in around 2 weeks). Going to post some pics tommorow when it is done spasing out.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats.. Do the ones from peru only get 10"?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Heres some pics.








View attachment 107847

View attachment 107849


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Cool looking fish, but I have never herd of them before.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Wad you pay for it?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

RBPFan said:


> Wad you pay for it?


20$ can some thing like 30 us I think it is around 3" and in perfect health, it already ate a feeder on its frist day.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

not bad, those things are gangstaa


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if ur tryin 2 say that this things is a piraya then ur wrong, and this thing is gunna grow huge i have a proper pic of a full grown 1 on my own comp at home which ill send u wen i get home nice fish tho bud its gunna look nice when its massive.ur gunna need a massive tank.

ooops sorry i read that wrong yes ur rite, its me flicking tho it and no readin it properly, congrates on the pick up man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You want a lid and you want more flow (powerheads) when you upgrade. Great pick-up!

btw, fish dont grow to the size of a tank (unless they're stunted which shortens the life of the fish). That's a myth that needs to be squashed.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

I was under the impression that the fish grow to the size of the tank but their insides keep growing, I'm no fish doc though.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Good luck, and believe me, you are gunna need more then luck.

Payara's are literally one of my favorite fish, they're behavior is amazing. But, if you are _sooooo_ lucky to get yours to live past 12", your gunna need $250 in powerheads, and a 1000g+ tank.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Good luck, and believe me, you are gunna need more then luck.
> 
> Payara's are literally one of my favorite fish, they're behavior is amazing. But, if you are _sooooo_ lucky to get yours to live past 12", your gunna need $250 in powerheads, and a 1000g+ tank.










Already looking for a 40 to move it into. I still need help with what to feed them need to get it off feeders right now it only takes a feeder every couple of day, i tryed to get it to eat worms but no luck...yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

From previous posts on this forum, i was under the impression payara are obligate piscavores and will never eat anything that isn't a live feeder.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> From previous posts on this forum, i was under the impression payara are obligate piscavores and will never eat anything that isn't a live feeder.


That would be annoyingly expensive when they're larger.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> From previous posts on this forum, i was under the impression payara are obligate piscavores and will never eat anything that isn't a live feeder.


That would be annoyingly expensive when they're larger.
[/quote]
ppl have told me that you can get them off live fish...but so far I tryed 3 different kinds worms, and every kind of packaged food it might eat, will just have to try frozen and if not I need more feeders.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

good luck with your fish!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

good luck...ive heard notin but horror stories bout gettin them off live food


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> good luck...ive heard notin but horror stories bout gettin them off live food


I have heard nothing but horror stories period. They are amazing fish, but they just are not suitable for aquaria. IMO nobody but an experienced (5yr+) aquarist with tons of reasearch should even consider them. Unfortunatly, they are somewhat common, I think because of the 'sell appeal' considering how cool they look.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> good luck...ive heard notin but horror stories bout gettin them off live food


I have heard nothing but horror stories period. They are amazing fish, but they just are not suitable for aquaria. IMO nobody but an experienced (5yr+) aquarist with tons of reasearch should even consider them. Unfortunatly, they are somewhat common, I think because of the 'sell appeal' considering how cool they look.
[/quote]
I have been in hobby since I was 9, I am 14 now so I got 5 years, and i did do some reasearch befor buying them, including asking Gergoe Fear about them, he said they were fine once they eating (look at transcript of the live chates.) of course they like high flow their is an AC 150 on that 10 gal tank (which gives alot of flow) I am going to move it in less than a week, I know they grow huge, and I can get a tank of 500 gal + when that happens. I do have to agree with you that they are good aquarium fish, but geuss what I might as well try than let it rot in a pet store.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> good luck...ive heard notin but horror stories bout gettin them off live food


I have heard nothing but horror stories period. They are amazing fish, but they just are not suitable for aquaria. IMO nobody but an experienced (5yr+) aquarist with tons of reasearch should even consider them. Unfortunatly, they are somewhat common, I think because of the 'sell appeal' considering how cool they look.
[/quote]
I have been in hobby since I was 9, I am 14 now so I got 5 years, and i did do some reasearch befor buying them, including asking Gergoe Fear about them, he said they were fine once they eating (look at transcript of the live chates.) of course they like high flow their is an AC 150 on that 10 gal tank (which gives alot of flow) I am going to move it in less than a week, I know they grow huge, and I can get a tank of 500 gal + when that happens. I do have to agree with you that they are good aquarium fish, but geuss what I might as well try than let it rot in a pet store.
[/quote]

Personally I feel as a fellow 14 year old, you will not have have enough funds for it. You will need a huge tank soon, and feeders will be expensive. I would not think you are too experienced to think that they would only get 10" because of 'peruvian'. Years, esententially, do not nessessarily mean anything really. Some one who has had neons for 10 years will not have as much experience as a person with 1 year keeping hard-core cichlids. Your stock list does seem some-what experienced. Not trying to knock ya, but just making you aware that 99.98% of those fish will die at 10-12". Good luck


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> good luck...ive heard notin but horror stories bout gettin them off live food


I have heard nothing but horror stories period. They are amazing fish, but they just are not suitable for aquaria. IMO nobody but an experienced (5yr+) aquarist with tons of reasearch should even consider them. Unfortunatly, they are somewhat common, I think because of the 'sell appeal' considering how cool they look.
[/quote]
I have been in hobby since I was 9, I am 14 now so I got 5 years, and i did do some reasearch befor buying them, including asking Gergoe Fear about them, he said they were fine once they eating (look at transcript of the live chates.) of course they like high flow their is an AC 150 on that 10 gal tank (which gives alot of flow) I am going to move it in less than a week, I know they grow huge, and I can get a tank of 500 gal + when that happens. I do have to agree with you that they are good aquarium fish, but geuss what I might as well try than let it rot in a pet store.
[/quote]

Personally I feel as a fellow 14 year old, you will not have have enough funds for it. You will need a huge tank soon, and feeders will be expensive. I would not think you are too experienced to think that they would only get 10" because of 'peruvian'. Years, esententially, do not nessessarily mean anything really. Some one who has had neons for 10 years will not have as much experience as a person with 1 year keeping hard-core cichlids. Your stock list does seem some-what experienced. Not trying to knock ya, but just making you aware that 99.98% of those fish will die at 10-12". Good luck








[/quote]

The magic of qubec laws is that u only have to be 14 to work, i payed for that 125 myself because I work at a pet store, my dad gives me money for things like lunch money and clothes, I got the job because I felt I should pay for my own hobby, I do not work that many hours but the pay is still very good (at least for me) and on top of that I get a BIG discount on everthing in the store 48 feeders cost me around 5$, I also get a discount on tanks... I am wrong about the ones from peru getting to only 10" truns out they get about 1-2' which can be done, in an aquairum if like u said the live past 10", anyway I will try my luck and who knows. This summer I am getting a 70 for my Payara, and in 1-2 years, I am getting a 240 for my aro and my Payara will have the 125.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I finally got one, 8" woot

Get them while Nate has them (massive aggression)

@ the prices they are selling for, its a STEAL

ill post pics in a bit


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

lmao, I forgot about this topic.

Dawgz, cool that u got one (8" wow wat was the cost of that? Did u have it shipped?) A few thing I have learn.

- They grow fast if given good condtions, I got mine to 6" in my 20!!!! I bought him about 3" (if i remember right) and in a few months he got to 6" (when i sold him, i sorta didnt want too but the uy offered me about 80$), I never did mange to get mine off live just to let u know. Also when they get bigger u need a deep tank ( This is just an idea of mine I have never read it anywhere but I think this because they patrol deep water unless they are hunting, thats the only time bigger ones go to shallow water in the wild.) Oh u need alot of O2, my 20 had about 500 gph of flow, also dimmer lights some dense plants in one corner of the tank and alot of swimming space, also has to be cover well cause they ar good jumpers. N E way need anymore info just pm me if u want. Oh they are also if u have seen it eat yet u will c just how fast they are.

Have fun with ur new payara.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol forgot wat i paid for him, but i didnt have it shipped, he drove down and gave it to me, he was passing by and i asked him to drop it off for me. Thats some awsome customer service right there.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

lucky :rasp: Pics Plz.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Those are are sweet I just never wanted to fork out the $ for one nice fish!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they arnt as expensive as u think. Check out his prices, they are way under wat others sell it for.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Yeah I guess thats not that bad but those things are monsters!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

very sweet!!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the common ones he has listed as 6" are no where near 6", they are more like 7-8" and the commons are 35 bux or somthing and the Red Tail kind .......is 45....still a steal.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

bigboi said:


> :laugh:


Their are bigger :laugh: Oh dwagz do know what part of SA it came from, when buying payara Always u make sure u know what part it comes from.

View attachment 116754


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

peru.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> peru.


k I was wrong befor by the wat peru get to 24" tops.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

feeding this this requires me tieing a string on a silverside and fishing for the payara, its SOO awsome haha, this fish is very powerfull, i can feel it from its struggle to get the silverside. here are some pics.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/Payara-Feeding-vid

lemme know wat u think of the vid!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> http://media.putfile.com/Payara-Feeding-vid
> 
> lemme know wat u think of the vid!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice fish..ç..but soon you will need a BIG tank and I truly hope that for a long time...but unfortunately I do not believe that it will survive for more than 2 years









Good luck anyway...please keep us updated!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I suggest getting a BARE 100G tank...but I may be wrong...those guys get huge and scary!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I suggest getting a BARE 100G tank...but I may be wrong...those guys get huge and scary!!


100G??? I hope you dont mean for life, for these guys to get past 12" you will need something like 400gal and not bare, they do need alot of swimming space but they do like dense planting.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I mean bare as in not in a kit. They usually eiter skimp on the tank if its in a kit of they over price it! And I ddin't mean for life


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

[Not trying to knock ya, but just making you aware that 99.98% of those fish will die at 10-12". 
[/quote]







are u serious


----------

